# Who has the cutest puppy of them all?



## Penny Lane (Nov 6, 2010)

Who here has the cutest puppy ever?

I think I win, with my happy<3
xD

Post pics of you puppies?


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

What are you doing with a puppy thats only 4 weeks :x


----------



## Penny Lane (Nov 6, 2010)

Taking care of her, Loving her, and giving her a good home.
:x


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

That's easy, Annie wins.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I see cute Labby, and cute Beagle and raise you a Cute Labby and a cute Kitten!


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Well, Aija is the cutest puppy of course.











_Okayy_ So she isn't a baby puppy anymore, but still ;D


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

miss Lady here  but then again I'm biased =P


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

For me, it's tough to beat tongue sticking out while sleeping + pink puppy belly =P


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, we're all going to think our dog was the cutest puppy, aren't we?


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Maybe not cutest, but surely the most pityful:
Baby Léon at 3 months









Edited to add: If only this was a "largest puppy nose contest", my baby would win hands down!


----------



## sonicthedoggy (Nov 7, 2010)

SONIC wins! Hands down! hahahh


----------



## chaboyer2010 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hands down - JETHRO. My little love muffin. He's still living with his mommy, but he's very cute! And always lookin' for food.


----------



## DEEPfrom1 (Dec 17, 2009)

SO many cute puppies in here!
Here is mine (he is 3 years old now)


----------



## Sunshinewolf (Oct 3, 2010)

Pyro:

3 weeks









8 weeks









8 weeks


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Meshkenet said:


> Maybe not cutest, but surely the most pityful:
> Baby Léon at 3 months
> 
> 
> ...


Did poor Leon lose a shoe?


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

Here he is!!!


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Did poor Leon lose a shoe?


Sadly, another dog stole it


----------

